# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía > Nuclear >  Compensación de casi 68 millones de euros en 2014  por la moratoria nuclear

## Jonasino

> La anualidad correspondiente al ejercicio 2014 para la compensación por las tres centrales nucleares, cuya construcción quedó paralizada en 1984 por la moratoria nuclear, alcanza los 67,7 millones de euros según MINETUR.
> 
> El Ministerio de Industria, Energía y Turismo (MINETUR) ha hecho público, a través del BOE, la Resolución del 14 de enero de 2015, de la Dirección General de Política Energética y Minas, por la que se determina la anualidad correspondiente a 2014 y el importe pendiente de compensación de los proyectos de centrales nucleares paralizados definitivamente (Lemóniz, Valdecaballeros y Trillo II) por la disposición adicional séptima de la Ley 54/1997, de 27 de diciembre, del Sector Eléctrico.
> 
> La Dirección General de Política Energética y Minas, que determina la anualidad necesaria para satisfacer la compensación y el importe pendiente de los proyectos nucleares definitivamente paralizados, con efectos a 31 de diciembre de cada año, señala que la anualidad correspondiente a 2014 alcanza los 67,7 millones de euros (Lemóniz 35 millones, Valdecaballeros 31 y Trillo I un millón). La resolución también indica que existe un importe pendiente de compensación de 184 millones (Lemóniz 96 millones, Valdecaballeros 85 millones y Trillo II 2,7 millones).
> El BOE señala que el titular único del derecho de compensación es el "Fondo de Titulización de Activos resultantes de la Moratoria Nuclear" constituido en virtud de escritura pública de fecha 29 de abril de 1996, en Madrid.
> 
> Por orden del Ministro de Economía y Hacienda de 27 de junio de 1996, recuerda el BOE, se autorizaron las condiciones de cesión del derecho de compensación y se estableció como único cesionario de la totalidad del derecho de compensación, reconocido a las compañías Iberdrola, S.A.; Compañía Sevillana de Electricidad, S.A.; Unión Eléctrica Fenosa, S.A., y Empresa Nacional de Electricidad, S.A., en su condición de titulares de los proyectos de construcción de de Lemóniz, Valdecaballeros y unidad II de Trillo, al "Fondo de titulización de activos resultantes de la moratoria nuclear".


¿Y el listillo que hizo esta parida, sigue cobrando la pensión que todos le pagamos? Hay que fastidiarse

Fuente: Foro nuclear

----------


## quien es quien

En vez de tenerlas funcionando y produciendo, no. Están desiertas y gastando.

Toda una genialidad.

----------

